# محتاج رسم هندسي بسيط عن الطائرة



## الامبراطور الاحمر (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا طالب جديد في الهندسة 

كلفنا المدرس برسم هندسي عن جسم ميكانكي

مع رسم لاربع اجزاء من هذا الجسم

اتمنى يا اخوان تساعدوني

بملف او رابط

اجد فيه رسم كامل للطائرة مع رسم لاجزائها مثل (( المحرك - الجناح - الذيل .... ))

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الامبراطور الاحمر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

يا اخوان ارجو المساعدة


----------



## الامبراطور الاحمر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

يا اخوان باقي يوم على الواجب نرجو المساعدة العاجلة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (1 أكتوبر 2011)

خذ ايميلى من على الخاص بتاعى وكلمنى وانا معايا طلبك بس مش هعرف ارفعهولك على الموقع
واتمنى لاعضاء قسم هندسه الطائرات ان يقدروا المساعده ويجتهدوا فى مجالات هذه الهندسه لان مستوى القسم يتدنى ولا يوجد الجديد
وشكرا


----------



## الامبراطور الاحمر (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوي تم ارسال الرسالة على الايميل

و فرج الله كربتك كما فرجت كربتي في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## الامبراطور الاحمر (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي مر اليوم الثاني وغدا موعد التسليم

برجاء المساعدة


----------



## Ahmed Ab (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اسف كنت مسافر القاهره وممكن ترسلى طلب الصداقه تانى علشان انا مضفتكش عندى
وشكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الأمبراطور
نأسف لتأخر المساعدة
ولكن هل طلب منك المدرس رسم هذة الأجزاء؟؟
أم طلب رسومات جاهزة من على النت؟؟
هناك فرق شاسع​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ولكن إليك بعض المواقع المهمة لرسومات الهندسة لمعظم الطائرات بالعالم
http://aircraftdrawingsdownload.com/ وهو موقع مجاني في التحميل





والموقع الثاني وهو الأكثر روعة والرسومات التفصيلية لجميع الأجزاء ولكنه ليس بمجاني
http://up-ship.com/drawndoc/drawndocair.htm


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------

